# squat in providence...



## rabidpossum (Jul 23, 2009)

my friends showed me the place. a green 2 apartment abandoned house behind 2 other abandoned houses in Olneyville. the door is unlocked usually. some local junkies use the place occassionally i think.

slept there once already. wanna put a new lock on it and bring in mattresses and even clean out the toilet so i can flush it with buckets o water. just don't wanna deal with crackheads tryin to get in. then again, don't wanna be responsible for bowing up there spot either!

has anyone had a successful squatting experience in providence, ri?


----------



## Turtles (Jul 25, 2009)

rumour has it theres a few long term squats set up there


----------



## rabidpossum (Jul 25, 2009)

there's definetly some sweet bildings and lots that are used occssionaly for shows. was in the lot of the knife factory yesterday for a touring punk rock circus that was sick. a lot of crackheads and sketchy shit though. most of my friends who've grown up in providence don't seem to know about any squats that have really lasted. plenty of buildings if ya want em.


----------



## Turtles (Jul 25, 2009)

Huh well good luck to ya. By ne chance are you going to FOO Fest?


----------



## rabidpossum (Jul 25, 2009)

i've only heard of it. what is foo fest and when?


----------



## crispus (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm living in Johnston, RI. Maybe I should meet up with you and have some beers sometime?


----------

